# Newberrys new model



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

*grrrrrrrrrr*

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! Not funny.................. (but it was)


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

MIKE

YOU JERK!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*TE HEEE*


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I know too


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

please just tell me target colors


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

*Newberry*

I've been watching E-bay,, haven't seen any of the 2005 models yet Isn't that where Newberry made their big splash last year??? Just kidding!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

How about the New cam system that is not even close to anyones out there that has no timng issues with straight nock travel (patent pending) picks to come soon
Richard


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

You mean you are already liscencing Bowtech's Equalizer cam?!

That was fast!

Just kidding..... From what I've seen the Newberries are well made bows, I just don't know of any dealers nearby to where I could try one out. Are there any dealers in S.C.?


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello, how much longer before we get to see pics   

I've been looking at the Newberry bows and am waiting for the 2005's to make my decsion.

Will the price go up this year or be about the same as last year? thanks scott


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*New Bow*

sorry the picture is not done yet should be early next week doing some last minute tweeks to the riser we are looking at around a 35" axle to axle with a 7.5 brace height and a all new very stylish riser that you will definately know it is a Newberry


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Richard, is this early next week? 
I think i am going to wait till the new bows come out to order my two, is this new cam system going to be avaliable on all models?
when do you think they will start shipping?

Matthew


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Arrrrrg!!!

Damn i thought they really were out! Havent checked this forum in awhile.

Cant what to see them!!


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Will they have some new colors like Blackberry or strawberry or maybe a raspberry, these colors would work on a newberry bow


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Isn't this familiar?*

Like sheep to the slaughter!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

sheep to the slaughter? how original 
no, not like sheep, we arent blindly planning on buying anything that newberry ever makes!
dont you have a bowtech to work on or something


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Matt 
dont pay him any attention to this childish post
he is trying to provoke me because of a post I made in the soap box.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Ok Mike
I though he was after me because of when i said, "like sheep to the slaughter" in the bowtech thread!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

oops my bad maybe I owe him an apoligy


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Probably should appologize  Joe didn't like his Newberry and I bought it at a screamin' price off of Ebay (didn't know he was Joe PA at that time). He's been a total class act in the discussions we have had, the bow just wasn't for him.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

In that case

Joe Pa
My apoligys
it was a misunderstanding on my part


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*No Problem*

No problem guys. Yeah I was just kidding around with Alwine's post in the Bowtech thread. Not serious a bit. 

It is funny how some guys have good luck with certain brands, while others have problems with the very same bows. With the problems you outlined, I can understand the comment. Actually, I don't even own a Bowtech right now. I have 3 Dartons! I had some minor problems with my Newberry, mostly with the upper cam module screws. AK Doug has the bow now, and I know he is very happy with it. Just circumstances I guess.

All of the new bows look nice, but the way my current bows are shooting for me, I'd have to have a serious bout of dimensia to actually think I would benefit from a change.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Thanks, Doug*

Thanks for the comment, and I must add that Doug is a class guy, no question. Glad that you like your bow. 

Guess I'll leave the "stirring" to OBT!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Ok.
glad we all got that worked out,
NOW how about some pictures or info on these new Newberrys,
comon guys, its gonna be fun, spill the beans


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*The Sabre*

32" axle to axle
7 1/4 brace hieght
310 IBO
New camo hgh green parallel limbs stainless stabilizer bushing driiled to acccept weights in different locations enjoy the Sabre


----------

